# Remembering Dolly



## jimla (Oct 9, 2008)

Dolly passed away one year ago today. I wanted to write about her earlier, but it hurt too much. We got her at age 3 from a hobby breeder after she had two litters. She had been living outdoors and was more comfortable around other dogs than people. Although she was shy and quiet, she was very sweet and loving. 

She was almost ten years old when we helped her go to the bridge. For two months she suffered from recurring attacks of vestibular disease, then she lost control of her back legs. Our vet suspected she had a spinal tumor. Here are some words and pictures to remember the good times she had with us. We miss her dearly.

Dolly's favorite activities:
Swimming in our pond
Chasing tennis balls
Chasing squirrels
Digging under stumps
Daily walks to the mailbox
Sunday popcorn and grooming
Camping in Eastern Oregon

Pictures:
Wrestling with Elliot
Keeping warm next to the wood stove
Sharing the couch with Dad, Elliot, and the cats
Laying in the grass


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Play hard at the bridge sweet Dolly. You are loved so much.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

We are so sorry for your loss. Dolly was a beautiful girl. I hope the happy memories you hold in your heart bring you comfort.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Special pictures....I love the picture of kitty sleeping curled up with Elliot and the whole crew sitting with Dad. Dolly looks very wise in the last picture...


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

It is so great that you were able to make the second half of her life the best. I'm sure she will be thought of often.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I pray that the memories help to heal your pain on this sad anniversary. Those pictures are just so sweet. I love them all curled up on the couch.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Thanks for sharing your Dolly with us, she was certainly beautiful and very loved.Try to remember the happy times together on this 1st and painful anniversary.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Dolly was beautiful, thank you for sharing the pictures. These anniversaries are hard.

Run softly at the bridge Dolly knowing you are much loved and missed.


----------



## Kevin's Goldens (May 22, 2008)

wow - such beautiful pics. I love the the kitties,too. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

She was a beautiful girl. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## SweetSoul (Apr 27, 2010)

Those were great pics, she was so lucky that you gave her such a loving family. She really was a beautiful girl. We just lost ours so my heart goes out to you and I know at her one year anniversary it will be very hard for us too. <hug>


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

Nice pictures. It really is a shame our furry friends don't have a longer life span. But they pack a lot of enjoyment in the years they are with us.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Dolly*

Dolly was a beautiful soul!!! You will see her at the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Keep Playing Hard Sweet Girl ~ Let Your Family Know You'll Wait For Them


----------



## jimla (Oct 9, 2008)

Thank you everyone for you kind thoughts. I wanted to do something special with Elliot yesterday so we went to a new dog park. We met another older gentleman with his sweet 9 month old female golden named Missy. It lifted my spirits to see Elliot and Missy having a wonderful time playing and chasing. Missy's dad told me he had also lost his older golden recently. It reminded me to treasure every day with Elliot and Roxy.

SweetSoul: I'm sorry you lost your sweet Gabby. I'm excited that you will be getting a new puppy soon.

Steve: Your picture of Dolly was beautiful and precious. I appreciate how you honor our departed goldens, and your rescue work.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Dolly was a beautiful girl. I am so sorry for your loss. RIP Dolly and play hard at the Bridge


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Such a beautiful face, hope your memories of happier times will help you through.

Run free and sleep softly Dolly


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Jim, sending you strength on the anniversary of Dolly's passing. She was a beautiful girl and I particularly love the last pic you posted of her.


----------



## tbliss (Mar 26, 2009)

Dolly was a beautiful girl and looks like she had a great life.


----------



## MidasMom (Jun 2, 2010)

So sorry for your loss. Dolly was a beautiful girl and will live in your heart forever. Know that her spirit rests her head on you knee with that ever so soft gentle sigh.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Your Dolly was so beautiful. I am so very sorry. Anniversary dates are so painful.


----------



## Krista (Jun 3, 2010)

I am so very sorry.  Dolly was gorgeous and lucky to have you and your family. (((hugs)))


----------



## Caesar's Buddy (May 25, 2010)

She was beautiful. Run free and play hard Dolly.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Beautiful girl, how happy you made her when you took her. You gave her a great life and what more can any dog ask for. I am so sorry you had to lose her.


----------

